# Private garage



## C-M (Oct 25, 2020)

It seems most properties in Spain are apartment blocks with underground parking, even in small towns. 

In many countries the type of housing tends to vary by the region. For example in Northern France you find terraced houses like the UK. 

Anyhow, my question is 'Are there areas/regions of Spain where private garages are more common?'


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I think you would find houses with private garages all over Spain (both fairly recently built ones on urbanisations and old town houses which have a garage on the ground floor and the living accommodation above - some of those garages can be huge, with room for up to 6 vehicles). Here's a pretty standard example:-



https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/86030904/


----------



## C-M (Oct 25, 2020)

I think one of the problems is the difficulty searching, because site like idealista, have no filter for private garage. Most of the listings when they say garage are actually what in english would be underground parking.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

If you look out for the ones which say "cochera cerrada" rather than "plaza de garaje" you'll find what you are lookiing for.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

You have two choices really. Either live in a detached house with its own garage, or look for apartment buildings with large underground car parks with private partitioned sections.
I have some friends in a car club who have hired a walled off space big enough for around 20 cars in an underground car park near where they live. This idea of private garages inside the underground car parks has never been common, but in some luxury developments built in the 80s and 90s it did happen. Some ae sectioned off with brick walls, others with metal fencing.
It depends what you want the private space for, but remember that in Spain you are only expected to park your car there, nothing else. There will not be any power outlet for plugging anything in either (unless you get a very modern place eqqupped for electric cars).


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

When we were looking for an apartment to buy, we did view one which had an enclosed garage within the basement parking area (that was the only one out of about 12 we viewed which did).

In your regioin it may be different, Overandout, but around here it is not only detached houses which often come with private garages, but townhouses (both recent builds and older ones) or semi detached houses also quite often do. The one in the link I posted is an attached townhouse.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

There are no private garages around here. We have an underground car park and the rules of the community don't even allow me to work on the car (except for minor bits) So I can't do an oil change I will have to take the car to the wife dads place. 

In fact even the detached houses don't have garages, people here just tend to leave their cars outside on a drive and it shows with the state of most of them. 
And the new builds along the CV70 from Polop to La Nucia don't even have driveways.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Here's an example of a traditional Spanish townhouse which has a private garage. On the way out this afternoon I walked down just one street in the town centre and counted 4 houses with garages.









Townhouse, Village House in Vélez-Málaga – Ref: XL2392 – Essential Properties


Townhouse. 3 Bedrooms. 2 bathrooms. Terrace. Garage. Fantastic Views. A well presented and spacious townhouse situated within the historical area of Velez Malaga featuring a lounge/dining room with wood burner, fitted kitchen, 3 bedrooms, 2 bathrooms, a first floor terrace with excellent views...




www.essential-properties.com





Another one, on a street where the neighbouring houses obviously also have garages.









Townhouse, Village House in Vélez-Málaga – Ref: XL3189 – Essential Properties


Village House. 4 Bedrooms, 1.5 Bathrooms. Roof Terrace. Integral Garage. Town and Mountain Views. Essential Properties are pleased to present a spacious village house located in a quiet area only 5 minutes walk from the town centre. The ground floor comprises of a fully fitted kitchen, a...




www.essential-properties.com


----------



## Hepa (Apr 2, 2018)

Our house is many years old, it has an attached private garage.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Overandout said:


> You have two choices really. Either live in a detached house with its own garage, or look for apartment buildings with large underground car parks with private partitioned sections.


And "adosados"? Semi detached. Plenty around here (outside Madrid). In our "urbanizacion" however,many have been turned into another living room, storeroom/ bathroom whatever and the car is parked in the street


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes, maybe I was a bit misleading by saying only detached houses... but the point has been made by others that many individual residences don't even have individual garages. I know of many urbs near Madrid that have communal parking areas for rows of semis or terraced houses.

My main message to the OP however was that if you want to use a garage like you might in the UK (put a freezer / bicycles / tools or other stuff in it, or use it as a workshop) then you will have to be very careful.


----------

